# Help, wife kissed another man



## nirvanaozzy (Jan 11, 2010)

So, when my wife was in las vegas she kissed another guy. The guy she texted hundreds of times on the way home. I found out because HE emailed me and admitted it. That was all they did. I confronted her and she admitted. Said she had drank a lot but wasn't drunk. She isn't blaming it on that. She said it was a huge mistake that she regrets dearly. I want to forgive her. How do I get over this and how do WE get over this and move on happily? Please help.


----------



## Stuckonstupid (Jan 24, 2010)

There are a couple of books id recommend. Now I dont know if you classify what she did as cheating, but these are great for repairing afterwards. Im more outraged at the texts then the kiss. And I dont think drunk is an excuse. anyways 

Amazon.com: After the Affair: Healing the Pain and Rebuilding Trust When a Partner Has Been Unfaithful (9780060928179): Janis Abrahms Spring, Michael Spring: Books

Amazon.com: Getting Past the Affair: A Program to Help You Cope, Heal, and Move On -- Together or Apart (9781572308015): Douglas K. Snyder PhD, Donald H. Baucom PhD, Kristina Coop Gordon PhD: Books

I hate to be alarming but I find it important to be honest to yourself and your relationship. Is she airheaded and just made a dumb decision, or is it an extremely unusual thing?


----------



## nirvanaozzy (Jan 11, 2010)

EXTREMELY unusual. I mean I know you should never expect it to happen. But I never even dreamed it would happen. Never even crossed my mind. Sucks


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, i would flip a lid if my wife kissed another man. i personally wouldnt waste time trying to figure out why or what she was thinking, i'd get a lawyer


----------



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to get to the root of it. WHY did she do it? 

The fact is, she wouldn't have if she was completely happy in the relationship with you. 

Don't get angry but then go back exactly how you were. If you don't fix the issues and make changes, it'll happen again.


----------

